# Time is false..

## Beforegod

Hello,

every time i boot Gentoo my Time is set to false values..

This phenomen is only when i boot linux..

I made an ln -sf /usr/share/zoneifo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime

and since then i have this error..

What can i do?

Best Regards,

BeforeGod

----------

## gschneider

do you have the time set to "local" in /etc/rc.conf?

set your time with "date MMDDHHmmYY" (where M is month, m is minute).

sync your hardware clock with "hwclock --systohc"

then it should work.

Regards,

 Gerald

----------

## Beforegod

ok thank you,..

ive set it to local but i havent made the synchronization  :Wink: 

----------

